# Hello from Denmark



## Natashia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone 

I just signed up on the forum, so here is a little presentation of myself 

My name is Natashia, I'm a 24 year old girl from Denmark, I live with my boyfriend and our two children, Mathias and Simon 

I have 10 mice + some babies waiting to go the their new homes 

Don't know what else to say, just ask if you want to know anything


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.Mice seem to be popular in Denmark.


----------



## Natashia (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks 

Well, not really, we are very few breeders and we have no mouse club or anything, not even a forum... That's why we are all coming here :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Natashia, Welcome to our forum


----------

